# ****** ******* CEO quits



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

****** ******* CEO Quits

A few months ago, ****** ******* was the most anticipated upcoming adultery social network IPO. Then it was hacked, and all 34 million member accounts were exposed (with some amusing results and even more amusing explanations), leading to questions how long can the company exist in its current iteration, if at all. Moments ago we got the first answer, when the Daily Beast first reported that Avid Life Media, Noel Biderman, is stepping down.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/showthread.php?p=13496850


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Regardless of what the company does, it a CEO promises data security as a selling point of their product and fails to deliver, they SHOULD step down.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Dude007 said:


> ****** ******* CEO Quits
> 
> A few months ago, ****** ******* was the most anticipated upcoming adultery social network IPO. Then it was hacked, and all 34 million member accounts were exposed (with some amusing results and even more amusing explanations), leading to questions how long can the company exist in its current iteration, if at all. Moments ago we got the first answer, when the Daily Beast first reported that Avid Life Media, Noel Biderman, is stepping down.


*...with lots more to come!

One of the far right wing radio pundits was spouting that AM's downfall could well be attributed to some hackers who are religious zealots!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

arbitrator said:


> *...with lots more to come!
> 
> One of the far right wing radio pundits was spouting that AM's downfall could well be attributed to some hackers who are religious zealots!*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Can Planned Parenthood be far behind?....


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Can Planned Parenthood be far behind?....


All that we talk about on here is just symptoms of a lost people. I mean LOST and BONKERS....DUDE


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

Out of all those accounts they are stating that only 12000 woman were actually on the site. Out of the supposed 5.5million. 

Imagine what all those people that cheated thinking they were going to get the prize and they were lied to about it the whole time. lol 

You know that has to burn all those men that signed up to that site. 

12k of the 5.5M registered ****** ******* female users were real and the rest FAKE | Daily Mail Online

If this doesn't kill that site then I have to clue what will. 

C


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Clay2013 said:


> Out of all those accounts they are stating that only 12000 woman were actually on the site. Out of the supposed 5.5million.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely, and reality is that a male is 10x more likely to have an affair with one of their Facebook friends than they were with an imaginary MIlF on AM. It does suggests that many of these couples have some real work to do if they want to save their marriage. I truly think that is where TAM can come in rather than be part of the gossip dribble. 

In the end, of you want to know if he/she is cheating on you, you have to do the classic means of investigation.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

The person(s) who hacked the site were less likely to be religious zealots and more likely to just want to expose fraud. Thus the suggestion that this was either an inside job or a former contractor with the parent corporation As being the most likely suspect. But, who cares, this is all water under the bridge and an opportunity to make a positive push to talk about and strengthen marriages. 

We are here, TAM... So let's stop the gossip and be ready to help those that want to heal.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Ikaika said:


> The person(s) who hacked the site were less likely to be religious zealots and more likely to just want to expose fraud. Thus the suggestion that this was either an inside job or a former contractor with the parent corporation As being the most likely suspect. But, who cares, this is all water under the bridge and an opportunity to make a positive push to talk about and strengthen marriages.
> 
> We are here, TAM... So let's stop the gossip and be ready to help those that want to heal.


I think making fun of Ash Mad debacle is part of the healing process. Its amusing. If most people cheated on had not been, they'd be laughing their ass off too rather than praising the arrival of the GREAT Karma Bus. Its all a long process, we will get them there...DUDE


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Dude007 said:


> I think making fun of Ash Mad debacle is part of the healing process. Its amusing. If most people cheated on had not been, they'd be laughing their ass off too rather than praising the arrival of the GREAT Karma Bus. Its all a long process, we will get them there...DUDE



I don't agree at all that mocking and making fun of people who very likely did not even cheat even though the intent was there is part of healing, but then again I'm not that smart to understand. Inform me of the psychology behind mocking therapy?


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Ikaika said:


> I don't agree at all that mocking and making fun of people who very likely did not even cheat even though the intent was there is part of healing, but then again I'm not that smart to understand. Inform me of the psychology behind mocking therapy?


Sure dude, no problem. The betrayal of a spousal affair is a highly traumatic event. This causes all kinds of symptoms like anxiety, distrust and of course HYPERSENSITIVITY TO AFFAIRS/INFIDELITY. As these betrayed spouses are cognitively working through these issues and healing, their hypersensitivity recedes along with the other symptoms. Getting to a point where they can actually make fun of the Ash Mad debacle instead of Triggering and recognizing the humor in it really helps the hypersensitivity to recede. So much that, at some point in the future it will no longer invoke any "bad" feelings. Its no different than someone scared of the dark forcing themselves to sit in the dark for periods of time until they are comfortable with it. Its all related to bravery and training. Hope this helps! Dude


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Dude007 said:


> Sure dude, no problem. The betrayal of a spousal affair is a highly traumatic event. This causes all kinds of symptoms like anxiety, distrust and of course HYPERSENSITIVITY TO AFFAIRS/INFIDELITY. As these betrayed spouses are cognitively working through these issues and healing, their hypersensitivity recedes along with the other symptoms. Getting to a point where they can actually make fun of the Ash Mad debacle instead of Triggering and recognizing the humor in it really helps the hypersensitivity to recede. So much that, at some point in the future it will no longer invoke any "bad" feelings. Its no different than someone scared of the dark forcing themselves to sit in the dark for periods of time until they are comfortable with it. Its all related to bravery and training. Hope this helps! Dude



I think you miss my entire point, but good day.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Apparently, no prob! Have a good day as well...DUDE


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

The attempt to portray the hackers as 'religious zealots' is just an effort to undermine and belittle what they have done.

"Oh...no one really cares about this infidelity stuff accept a bunch of backwards, fundamentalist fanatics."

Another example of how this society coddles and tacitly accepts marital treason.

But they are wrong.....I'm not even religious any more, and many posters on TAM and other sites aren't as well.

And I despise traitors.....and respect and appreciate character, dignity, and honesty.

Believing that adultery and sites like AM are disgusting, and that people who destroy families, their own and others, should be exposed and held to account is not a religious issue.

Maybe people who want to press the government and society to start taking the problem more seriously should stop stressing the ethical and moral side of infidelity.....and start pushing the economic and monetary costs.

I'm sure a detailed and determined study that gave a dollar figure on the costs of infidelity to the economy would be a staggering eye-opener....think of all the dollars lost from:

-lost work productivity from BOTH partners in a M hit by adultery.

-man hours lost to doctor visits, court dates, etc, etc, due to infidelity.

-lost consumer spending from previously financially stable family units devastated and reduced to barely scraping by an A.

-the added costs and financial burdens of professional therapy, children's counseling, medical prescriptions, etc for both individual families and society as a whole

-legal costs both for individuals and in some cases for businesses caught up in the fallout of a workplace A

-business costs involving the hiring and training of new employees to replace those lost to A behavior at the workplace

-fraudulent business expenses of cheaters to further their A in the workplace

And that's enough examples because the list could go on for awhile.

And the total cost of all this monetary loss from infidelity and its fallout probably dwarfs that from alcohol or tobacco for society as a whole.....billions upon billions of dollars.

Thing is...the government has cracked down on alcohol and tobacco users in many ways to reduce the damage done and try to shift some of the costs back onto the users and the manufacturers of these products (and in this context, you could label sites like AM that facilitate A's to be in the role of 'manufacturers').

What steps has government done to financially discourage infidelity and shift any of its social cost back onto the perpetrators?

None.....with the small minority of states that still allow fault D, or alienation of affection suits against AP's or businesses that do nothing to address workplace A's....and I don't know of any jurisdiction that would allow a site like AM to be sued for alienation of affection.

Maybe people who oppose infidelity need to start selling the message from an economic rather than a moral/ethical position.

A true estimate of the costs of infidelity to the economy and society as a whole might motivate our useless politicians to start adopting policies and penalties that would make adultery a far less attractive thing to engage in.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I do hope that whoever created the 5.5 member faker base did not use genuine harvested e-mail addresses. 

Anagrams of AM are
Shady Semolina
Alimony Shades 
Is Only Ashamed
She's Oily Adman


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

I see this whole thing as a natural societal corrective. Adultery has long been recognized across societies as a fact of life, but one that threatens marriage, which in turn threatens survival of the species. (Whatever people say about monogamy, most anthropologists consider humans basically monogamous as a means of optimizing chances of raising children to adulthood.)

AM is a sharp stick in the eye to thousands of years of social behavior. It took some time, but society is responding to the threat. I think if it hadn't been these hackers, it would have been something else. Those guys were just wide open to lawsuits on many fronts, in my opinion.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Or humans are destructive by nature. I think porn, facebook, and sports can be as equally destructive.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

Yes, I agree that humans are destructive by nature, but they are also constructive, creative, and productive. We have lots of competing adaptations. We're social animals and every society tries to manage all of this. 

I definitely agree about the porn. Pornography has also been around forever, but the sheer volume and availability of it on the web is a seismic shift, in my opinion, and is at best very unhealthy.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Can't all the waywards and betrayed just get along? I wonder if the hackers were betrayed spouses.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

The problem with AM is it's existence - not the data breech. Are people this gullible? This desperate? Why?


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes yes and who knows


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

john117 said:


> The problem with AM is it's existence - not the data breech. Are people this gullible? This desperate? Why?


AM's $110M (Canadian Dollars) in annual revenue says yes. People are desperate to find fulfillment and utterly lost at how to do that.

And Looking at the AM data dump (yes I have it) The scale of the desperation is pretty disturbing.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Sexual repression is profitable...


----------

